# Tanks and stuff for sale (again)



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since there seems to be no interest in my Shrimp Rack or tank combo I figured I would make one last attempt to get rid of some of my stuff before we move 

50G Glass Cages Tank with Black Trim (48" x 18" footprint)- $60 SOLD - Scott
Wrought Iron stand for 75g/50g tank - $30 SOLD - Scott
Aquaclear mini filters with media, 10 of them - $5 each - 6 SOLD Jeff & Crewfish (GCAS), 4 still available
Filter Max 1 prefilter for Aquaqclear minis (or other HOB filters), 10 of them -$5 each - 4 SOLD - Jeff, 6 still available
Fluval 304 with spraybars -$40 - Still Available
Magnum 350, no Micron cartridge - $25 - SOLD - Allen
Quiet One 1200 Powerhead/pump - $15 - SOLD - Scott
3 way CO2 splitter with 3 bubble counters, one bubble counter has a crack in it - $40 - SOLD - Scott
15lb CO2 tank - $75 - still available
Ebo Jager 250w heater - $10 - Still Available

  I may be able to deliver to the Columbus/Cincinnati area depending on what will fit in the back of my Dodge Magnum 

I'm more than willing to ship most of the stuff and would prefer PayPal for those who are not local.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Matt-

I'm interested in the CO2 tank. Is it full, empty, or what?  

BTW the CAFE club is discussing the possibility of a SWOAPE/CAFE swap via email. Hopefully we get somewhere with it soon


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have two Liz, one empty with a good date and one full that will need to be hydro tested before it can be refilled. The testing is farily cheap so it's not an issue and I think Jack can do it for free 

A fall swap meet may be possible, I just don't know how much time I will have to getting it set up with trying to sell the house and moving.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

I wish you were closer 1/2 of that would of been sold....man I looking for another 75g Too.......*Sigh


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Let me run all that jargon by my bf. It's for him and a 75g project. I'm still CO2 inept.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good Liz, just let me know


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

We'll take the full one. I'll PM you now.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought I would update this now that I am almost settled into the new house. Someone from GCAS was interested in most of the stuff below but never came through with the funds so here is what I have left to sell:

50lbs of used Soilmaster substrate - $10 with the 5g buckets - SOLD - Jeff
 100lbs of new (in the bag) Soilmaster Select Substrate - $15 per bag - SOLD - Scott
Aquaclear mini filters with media, 10 of them - $5 each - 6 SOLD Jeff & Crewfish (GCAS), 
Filter Max 1 prefilter for Aquaqclear minis (or other HOB filters), 10 of them -$5 each - 4 SOLD - Jeff, 
Magnum 350, no Micron cartridge - $25 - SOLD - Allen
Quiet One 1200 Powerhead/pump - $15 - SOLD - Scott
3 way CO2 splitter with 3 bubble counters, one bubble counter has a crack in it - $40 - SOLD - Scott

15lb CO2 tank - $75 - still available
 Aquaclear mini filters with media, 10 of them - $5 each - 4 still available
Filter Max 1 prefilter for Aquaqclear minis (or other HOB filters), 10 of them -$5 each - 4 still available 
Custom made plywood (Baltic Birch with honey oak stain) canopy for a 50g/75g tank, - $75

I'd like to get rid of this stuff by the November SWOAPE meeting if possible but if someone wants me to hold onto something until after the holidays, I can do that too


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

posted a reply to your GCAS post.. im in for a 3-4 of the filters w/prefilters, the 50lbs of soilmaster in buckets. 

Jeff


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I saw the post and responded, they are yours, see you Saturday


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

PM sent regarding 50g tank, stand, and pump.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I actually have 100lbs of used Soilmaster Select. 50lbs is spoken for (The Loach Guy) so I have an additional 50lbs in two more 5g buckets, same deal as I posted in reply #8


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll buy the magnum.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

allen said:


> I'll buy the magnum.


It's yours man.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is what I have left if anyone is interested:

15lb CO2 tank - $75 

Aquaclear mini filters with sponge media - $5 each - 4 still available 

Filter Max 1 prefilter for Aquaqclear minis (or other HOB filters), $5 each - 4 still available 

Custom made plywood canopy for a 75g tank. It's made from Baltic Birch plywood with honey oak stain on the outside, white paint on the inside and it's hinged in the center for easy access - $75 

I can ship the Aquaclears and prefilters and can bring the CO2 tank and canopy to one of the next next meetings. I can send pics of the 75g canopy too, if anyone is interested.


----------

